# 8/13 Spur and 8/15 Rig Trip



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

I fished two overnight trips with different family members. On the 13th we tried for some deep drop and found nothing for 3 hrs. Gave up and trolled a scum line west of the Elbow and caught 4 mahis . We found a very productive Beeliner spot that were the largest I've ever seen. We then fished the Spur for Swordfish since the sharks were so thick in my usually spots. When we arrived, the water was very dirty but we did have alot of squid. We manage to get a escoar trolling and at midnight our 150 ft line goes off very slowly. It fight like a large swordfish dumping half the spool slowly. After an hour of fighting on 24 lbs of drag, a very large dusky shark comes up. We were so heart broken! The next morning the storms chased us off and it was very scary.


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

On the 15th I saw that a small push of blue water came in near the rigs so I took my nephews on their first rig trip since the oil spill. I didn't know how far I had to go for clean water so we took the fuel bladder. Well I didn't need it. I starting to mark yft at the marlin rig and we had our first fish in 15 mins on a hardtail. We caught the hardtails inside the pensacola pass and boy were we happy to do so. The hardtails at the rigs are about 3 lbs and the bait on the weeds are too small. we managed to get 4 off on Marlin rig and as the sun went down, they were gone. I moved over to a new sword spot but it was very clear that the poor water conditions would produce nothing. After a 30 min soak, we ran to the Ram for the night. At morning the yft were very picky. We tried everything and finally got what they wanted. We caught 3 more and ran out of ice. The ram is holding better grade of tuna. The water is not blue but clean enough. Bring live bait, chunking stuff (can't get the blackfins since the giant hardtail will not leave you alone) , small ballyhoos and a kite too. Good luck

Jeff


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

nice work! been hearing some good reports coming from the marlin rig and ram powell this week. Starting to wonder if the fish have finally arrived!


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

more pictures


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome report thanks


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

I want to hear more about this Escolar. How did you catch it and where were you again?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are great pictures. Man, look at all those smiles


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Did the escolar hit a trolled bait on the surface or down deep? Great ahi action pics. Did the hard tails have to be dropped down deep for the tuna to hit? Thanks for sharing


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report and awesome pics Jeff!


----------



## nfo2na (Aug 4, 2009)

Awesome report. Fantastic pics! Thanks for sharing!

Semper Fi

Junior


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Good jobs and great pictures!


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Yall caught these live baiting or chunking? If live baiting, did you slow trolle around the rig? 
Thanks for posting.


----------

